# Mobil Home code variations?



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I remember on some other thread that it was said that manuf. homes dont necessarily have to follow all the codes..that there is some exclusion...
I'm wondering if a pan is needed on a elec. water heater if it wasnt needed before or called for in the specs of the manuf. home.
This is Florida also.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

In Texas, manufactured housing is regulated by the Texas Railroad Commission. Plumbing inspectors have no authority beyond service connections.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Any plumbing work performed on a manufactured home here must comply to the code.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

My son replaced one without a pan and I have to pull a permit and get it inspected and I hesitate to ask the inspectors


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

All water heaters here are required to have a permit.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

:whistling2:Ever installed one without??

I withdraw the question, your honor.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I plumbed a new mobile dbl wide home several years ago in MA. All plumbing connecting to it had to be to code (main water, gas, drain). The rest of the plumbing that came with the home didn't fall under our code, and alot of it wouldn't comply.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The way it seems to work in Florida is that they are considered a vehicle not a building. The funny thing is, when you set one up they become a building and any future modifications must be up to code. Weird.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I remember on some other thread that it was said that manuf. homes dont necessarily have to follow all the codes..that there is some exclusion...
> I'm wondering if a pan is needed on a elec. water heater if it wasnt needed before or called for in the specs of the manuf. home.
> This is Florida also.


 Hey, you used the word moblehome and code in the same sentence! Sounds like an oxymoron. I live in a manufactured home that I bought new and its typical as it has mechanical undersink vents except for vent stacks for the toilets only. When it came time to add a garage and move the laundry room from the house to garage, the inspector let me fudge and use a mechanical vent for the washer, same as when it was in the house, because I didn't want to drill through a support beam and poke through the valley in the roof. Not Ideal, but it drains fine.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Oxymoron. Good word.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Any time I do plumbing I do it as per code. If there was no pan, I install one, if there was no piping outside for the T&P, I install it.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty much the same here. The original plumbing does not have to meet the state code, but any alterations or repairs do. Manufactured housing _without_ wheels, however does have to meet state and local codes. 
I had a customer a few years back who bought a prefab house (comes on 2 trailers, set 'em on a foundation, bolt them together and tie in the mechanicals in the basement). By the time we repiped darn near the entire dwv system, added air chambers, upgraded to pressure balanced shower valves, etc. the ticket more than doubled.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It is not that you don't have to follow the code it is that in many areas it is a different code and jurisdiction for mobile homes. The same thing is true for many government buildings.

Mark


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> It is not that you don't have to follow the code it is that in many areas it is a different code and jurisdiction for mobile homes. The same thing is true for many government buildings.
> 
> Mark


Im thinking that casinos etc on Indian and probebly dont fall under same regulation or code. Or Federal projects


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> It is not that you don't have to follow the code it is that in many areas it is a different code and jurisdiction for mobile homes. The same thing is true for many government buildings.
> 
> Mark


 That was my point and question. Water heater permits are now $90...I dont want a reinspect.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

stillaround said:


> That was my point and question. Water heater permits are now $90...I dont want a reinspect.


We have what they call minor labels, $10 each submitted to the state vie web site, of the ones we submit 10% will get inspected, minor labels are good for one year, meaning anytime in the 1st year, they can call and owner and schedule the inspection.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

never once have pulled a permit for a WH...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

We never pulled them in Chicago..I wouldnt have done it here unless pushed in a corner...supposed to though..and Florida is hyped up on this stuff


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Mobile homes use a _code_*?*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

They are beginning to crack down on water heater permits here. It's a huge PITA cause we probably average 5 or so a week. Even bigger Pain for the inspectors that have to look at them. Still, no permit = liability and we all know it's all about the liability. Oh yea, and the permit fee too :whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Miguel said:


> Mobile homes use a _code_*?*


You don't know Mobile Home codes? 
All installs must be performed while drunk. Use anything to make repair beer cans flex traps, toilet paper rolls, etc., to complete job. All drain pipes must be back pitched While dressed in a OSHA approved bathrobe. :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bailing wire meets code, dont it???*








 

*bailing wire and duct tape* 

I dont work on mobile homes anymore..
the heaters are always behind a wall in the closet with usually a poly-propeline manifold installed in front of it... so you got to gut the home to get the heater in and out....

and the home owners aint got no money.......
and they dont understand why ....u ...r ..so 
damn...ax-spensive.... 

too much of this duct tape and bailing wire
stuff holding the sewer lines and water lines together...


something that must meet code are the *gas water heaters*, they are supposed to be mobile home approved and they are not like normal heaters .... 

we tangled with one that had a vent out the bottom of it which was impossible to match up 

I walked away........... no I ran away.....and never looked back.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm one of the few guys around here who will work on mobile homes. I've _never_ gotten stiffed by a single one. I have had a much harder time getting paid from the guys in the big houses on top of the hill.


----------

